# door with a code lock



## ICE (Mar 24, 2018)

A fast food chain restaurant has installed this lock to keep transients from using the restroom.  It takes a five digit code to get in.  The lever handle is there for people that can't grasp a knob.  I wonder if those same people would have a problem pushing the numbers....not to mention blind people.  What do you folks think?

I was shown internet info that advertises the lock as ADA compliant.


----------



## cda (Mar 24, 2018)

So if they do a key lock,  any difference ?


Or add the sign somewhere 

If you need assistance


----------



## Msradell (Mar 24, 2018)

I'm not sure what criteria would be used to qualify it as being ADA compliant.  Obviously having a handle instead of a knob would help but it takes quite a bit of dexterity to push the numbers in the correct sequence.  Also, I wonder how you get the code?  If you have to ask at the counter, which I assume you would, they could just as easily put an electronic lock with a pushed a button to allow entry.


----------



## cda (Mar 24, 2018)

The lever does have a key slot


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 24, 2018)

needs a keypad similar to an ATM. This one lacks sound.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 26, 2018)

Keypads are allowed for Elevators, Phones, Point-of-sale devices (ATM).
I see no reason a keypad lock is different.


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 26, 2018)

Keypad shown lacks sound and appears to lack tactile/braille


----------



## mark handler (Mar 26, 2018)

ADAguy said:


> Keypad shown lacks sound and appears to lack tactile/braille


That's why they are required to set up the keypad based on telephone layout.
Telephone layout is taught to the sight impaired.


----------



## HForester (Mar 29, 2018)

Does anybody have any problem with locking a public restroom door? It seems like that would allow for tenant to be able to refuse access  to the restrooms by customers, patrons and visitors.


----------



## cda (Mar 29, 2018)

HForester said:


> Does anybody have any problem with locking a public restroom door? It seems like that would allow for tenant to be able to refuse access  to the restrooms by customers, patrons and visitors.




I think that is the idea.

Can’t say if it is legal, but see it in various places.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 29, 2018)

We do it on the main floor of our building (where our office is located), when asked for the combo, we reply that the "public facilities" are located on the 2nd floor. Within one floor.

[P] 2902.3 Employee and public toilet facilities. Customers,
patrons and visitors shall be provided with public toilet facilities
in structures and tenant spaces intended for public utilization.


----------



## conarb (Mar 29, 2018)

Even our public BART trains lock their restroom doors in their stations, I asked an attendant once and she told me that people shoot-up herion if they leave them unlocked.


----------



## JBI (Mar 30, 2018)

As long as someone cannot get locked IN the rest room IMHO not a violation.


----------

